# Wound Vac- Medicare denied



## Lyndapolk (Jun 25, 2009)

Please help.   Medicare denied payment for a wound Vac 97605, 97606.  Medicare stated that POS was incorrect.   The physician placed the wound vac during surgery.   The POS was outpatient surgery 22.  Can anyone tell me how I will be able to get this code paid for?  When I called Medicare they stated this procedure code is associated with medical care, another words during office visit, POS 11.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jun 26, 2009)

*wound vac*

There are other threads on here concerning wound vac, if you do a search you can find more info. 
We don't usually charge a vac if it's done during any other service. It was always denied as inclusive. This is one of those that is controversial, some say they charge it with no problem, other's don't charge because of bundling issues.


----------

